# What Kind of Graphics do you prefer?



## snowklinger

"Beers, Blunts, Boobs"
-BA


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, I prefer simple. In terms of pure appearance, I love the woodgrain boards from Arbor and Jones. I almost prefer the Jones boards because of the more natural finish. This year's Jones Flagship is sick.










I'm almost always a fan of the NS Heritage CO inspired graphics. I have two of them.



















Then, I do have a soft spot for the horror inspired Capita Charlie Slasher graphics. This is the one I have:


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, I prefer simple. In terms of pure appearance, I love the woodgrain boards from Arbor and Jones. I almost prefer the Jones boards because of the more natural finish. This year's Jones Flagship is sick.
> 
> I'm almost always a fan of the NS Heritage CO inspired graphics. I have two of them.
> 
> Then, I do have a soft spot for the horror inspired Capita Charlie Slasher graphics. This is the one I have:


I think the slasher and the 2011 Heritage are pretty nice (other than the CO flag haha). Even though it is the same graphic on the slasher, the top being black/white, and bottom color just makes it look sick.


----------



## linvillegorge

That's what I love about the CS, the topdheet graphics are very understated. From a quick glance, it just looks like a plain black topsheet, then the base is all - BLAM! In yo face!


----------



## henry06x

I have a rather wide verity of graphics I like. There is a lot that catches my eye out there. If I had to choose tho my favorites would mostly be clean or grungy look. I'm not a fan of beer, boob, weed and all that shit. I like my beer and boobs but Just not my style of art.

Some of my personal favorites:
The Ride DH has some of my favorites. 2008 (looking to find one in good shape) is probably my all time fav. Also really like the 2010 (have it) and 2012 2.7
http://www.crazysnowboarder.com/images/equipment/Ride/2008/DH_1741.png
http://boardreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/ride-dh-wide-all-10-zoom.jpg
http://static1.ambushboardco.com/catalog_images/Ride/lg/ride_1112_dh2-7_158.jpg

The 2008 Ride kink with the white top and black bottom is sick (I have it but in black top white bottom).
http://www.snowdb.com/ii/ride/2008/120/kink.jpg

The 2010 DC PBJ with the owl (have a t-shirt with it) is my personal favorite but the hole series is good.
http://www.boardworld.com.au/images/uploads/DC_pbj_2010.jpg

2011 Academy propaganda (have it). Love the bottom of it "HAVE FUN!"

Also like last year and this years NS proto ct and last years NS SL (just got one)


----------



## Solitaire

That custom NS Summit looks amazing snowolf. Ever since I saw the infinity graphic I wished they had thrown it on another board lol...guess you knew the right people to pull that off.


----------



## backstop13

Snowolf said:


> I like simple and clean or nature inspired. From a purely graphics perspective, I fell in love with my Gnu Billy Goat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really dig my NS Cobra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my custom NS Summit with the Infinity top sheet made me wet......



Out of curiosity, how'd you manage to snag a custom NS board?


----------



## linvillegorge

Probably just call and ask them. They make them all right there in house. I know before the splits were production they were all custom made. You could pick any topsheet and base you wanted.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$

I like never summer boards but I think they should take the text out of their logos on the base.


----------



## Nolefan2011

The more ridiculous the better. Technine had a polar bear one that was awesome last year. Really dig Capita's graphics...and Lib Tech does some great stuff.


----------



## RichardFudnavis

I just bought my laptop the day of this post, I'm kind of new with gaming on laptops so I need help finding a graphics card that would fit in here. (I would prefer a NVIDIA GeForce) Thank You!


----------



## snowklinger

RichardFudnavis said:


> I just bought my laptop the day of this post, I'm kind of new with gaming on laptops so I need help finding a graphics card that would fit in here. (I would prefer a NVIDIA GeForce) Thank You!


That is so fucking awesome you should turn everything up to 11.

Welcome to the internet.


----------

